# Clowesia russelliana



## GuRu (Sep 7, 2021)

I've been growing this plant like all my orchids in inorganic potting medium for many years. It flowers annually and this year with 3 spikes, the 4th blasted. Due to the hanging flower spikes it isn't easy to find a reasonable background to take photos, but I did my best.


----------



## GuRu (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 7, 2021)

healthy plant and lovely flowers!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2021)

No photos on my version of the internet.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 9, 2021)

lovely (you could wrap the pot in black cloth to act as a contrast background)


----------



## GuRu (Sep 9, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> lovely (you could wrap the pot in black cloth to act as a contrast background)



Stephen, I would have used it if I had have an apptobriate black cloth by the hand in that moment.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 9, 2021)

Being a green flower lover, this is just amazing!! 
I always had an impression that this plant gets huge but the pseudobulbs stay relatively manageable height for indoors it looks?
The long hanging down spikes are impressive on these plants but I see what you mean. 
Not only for the photos but when it's time to water, it can be annoying. At least for home growers like me who has to move plants to water and put them back to their place afterwards.


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 9, 2021)

Great flower and plant!


----------



## My Green Pets (Sep 9, 2021)

Nice! Any comment on fragrance?


----------



## GuRu (Sep 13, 2021)

NYEric said:


> No photos on my version of the internet.



Eric, you have to change your employer to see my photos !


----------



## GuRu (Sep 13, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> ......I always had an impression that this plant gets huge but the pseudobulbs stay relatively manageable height for indoors it looks? The long hanging down spikes are impressive on these plants but I see what you mean.
> Not only for the photos but when it's time to water, it can be annoying. At least for home growers like me who has to move plants to water and put them back to their place afterwards.



Indeed, my 2 Catasetums and this Clowesia have grown far to big to a normal windowsill in its classical sense. In our house I have the advantage that many windows reach down to the floor and my windowsill is the room floor covert with tiles....and there is enough space. In the growing season I water all once a week in the cachepot. I can lift the Catasetums up for watering but not the Clowesia. Its pot seems to be grown together with the cachepot. But fortunately there are two gaps to water in.....


----------



## GuRu (Sep 13, 2021)

My Green Pets said:


> .......Any comment on fragrance?



William, yes there is a faint fresh scent.....but don't ask me what its smells like.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 6, 2021)

_*Update November 2021*_

Flower spike number 4 and 5 of this season are flowering now. These will be the last ones in this year. It's a reliable bloomer so more flowers definitely next year.For those who are interest in.....I've grown this plant for many years in pure cut styrofoam stripes.


----------



## Tom-DE (Nov 12, 2021)

I am very fond of this species too. Nicely done!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 19, 2021)

That last photo with the black cloth background just nailed it! Makes the flowers stand out magnificently, Rudolf!


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 20, 2021)

GuRu said:


> _*Update November 2021*_
> 
> Flower spike number 4 and 5 of this season are flowering now. These will be the last ones in this year. It's a reliable bloomer so more flowers definitely next year.For those who are interest in.....I've grown this plant for many years in pure cut styrofoam stripes.
> 
> Pure styrofoam????? Wow!!!


----------

